# Women begginer...advice



## Sandrino123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi

ive been training now for around 6months and noticed some good shape coming and gains.

ill cut straight to it...i wanna try a cycle of anavar and throw in some winny to cut up at the end can anyone help with a cycle plan...dosage etc.? :/


----------



## mrtingtong (Jul 20, 2014)

If you like your hair becarefull with the winny.

Try a short ester of Test and anavar?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Choose anavar and run one compound only first time.

4-6 weeks start at 10mg ed, which should be enough, but can work up to 20mg.

Can i ask why you want to cycle so soon?

Ignore tingtong he doesn't realise you are female.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

mrtingtong said:


> If you like your hair becarefull with the winny.
> 
> Try a short ester of Test and anavar?


Please be careful with the info you dish out. This is posted in female bodybuilding and the avi is female.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Sandrino123 said:


> Hi
> 
> ive been training now for around 6months and noticed some good shape coming and gains.
> 
> ill cut straight to it...i wanna try a cycle of anavar and throw in some winny to cut up at the end can anyone help with a cycle plan...dosage etc.? :/


6 months ?

R u related to Enzo?

Good night love


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Sebbek said:


> 6 months ?
> 
> R u related to Enzo?
> 
> Good night love


She is in better shape than enzo


----------



## Sandrino123 (Aug 17, 2015)

I have been strict in the gym for 18month but started off with just alot of circuit training and cardio focusing on loosing the 4stone i gained being pregnant ....its only the last 6month I concentrated on heavy lifting and trying to get shape. How long is recomended before i should try to cycle? And y should u wait if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## Sandrino123 (Aug 17, 2015)

When i started i was 112lb ( im5ft3" only small! ) with no strength. I was warming up with 6kg dumbells with my max push of 12kg on flys, bench press, shoulder press etc and was doin full upper body workouts each training session. I do 4 days a week lifting 1 day cardio 2 days rest.

Im now 119lbs i warm up with 10kg dumbells with my max push if 20kg on everything flys, press, curls etc. My max curl on barbell is 40kg.which was about 17.5/20kg when i started.

i squat around 40-50kg and got my deadlifts up to 70kg but deadlift seemed to irratate my old hamstring tear and bulging lower back disc so i try not to go too much with them as being out of the gym depresses me!

i now do body part days instead of full upper body workouts and my goal is to get a little more size but cut up to.

i have some stubborn lower ab fat and abit of saggin skin which is something i work on. I do 3 15-20 hiit and 1 45min cardio a week.

my diet is the usual oats, chicken an veg, cottage cheese, salmon, protein shakes, brown rice,turkey, fruit n nuts etc. I take in around 1300kcals most days which is 45% pro 20% fat 35% carbs which can vary some days between fats an carbs.

I am still very new to this and pretty much going off what im reading online.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Sandrino123 said:


> When i started i was 112lb ( im5ft3" only small! ) with no strength. I was warming up with 6kg dumbells with my max push of 12kg on flys, bench press, shoulder press etc and was doin full upper body workouts each training session. I do 4 days a week lifting 1 day cardio 2 days rest.
> 
> Im now 119lbs i warm up with 10kg dumbells with my max push if 20kg on everything flys, press, curls etc. My max curl on barbell is 40kg.which was about 17.5/20kg when i started.
> 
> ...


That's great what you have achieved in such a short space of time. You sound like you are doing well without anything.

What do you think AAS will do for you?

And just some advice, if you have an existing injury or an old injury, don't do any exercise to hinder it (deadlift). It's not worth it. Just work around it.

You do 20kg dumbbell curls? That is equivalent to some men. And you are worried about strength lol.


----------



## Sandrino123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Yh thats my max curl like 4-5reps...

I was hoping that the aas can give me a bit more strength to go abit heavier and also help to burn some stubborn fat. I want to be very defined.


----------



## Sandrino123 (Aug 17, 2015)

18kg dumbells are more comfortable tho for me but hammer curls i try go to 20kg.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Sandrino123 said:


> Yh thats my max curl like 4-5reps...
> 
> I was hoping that the aas can give me a bit more strength to go abit heavier and also help to burn some stubborn fat. I want to be very defined.


It can help slightly, but diet rules when it comes to condition/definition.



Sandrino123 said:


> 18kg dumbells are more comfortable tho for me but hammer curls i try go to 20kg.


Either way, still strong.


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

You sound like your making great progress anyway

If i was you id keep at it an leave the aas for a good while pretty sure you could get were you want to be without them

May take you a while longer but you seem like you are really in to it


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Ask dark sim says that's impressive work in such a short space of time op!

Considering your doing so well why not try to continue in this vein before aas? I understand what your saying re the stubborn fat but tweaking diet would be better to drop it rather than drugs


----------



## Sandrino123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Wow! Thanks for all the advice guys and for making me feel like wonder women haha! Ive been a little embarresed pickin up 18/20kg and only bein able to do couple reps.

I have people next to me throwing 32kg up for fun.

I think i will run a cycle tho as its played on ny mind for weeks... I will let you know the outcome ...


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

20kgs dumbell curl and flyes is good going. Keep it up but just remember that it all takes time to build muscle up.

good luck


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Noble78 said:


> 20kgs dumbell curl and flyes is good going. Keep it up but just remember that it all takes time to build muscle up.
> 
> good luck


Taken me three years to get to those weights, and I'm a dude, allegedly.


----------

